# Not seen this stand before



## Dranreb (Jan 29, 2013)

This was just on Ebay, auction ended early (item no longer available, can he do that??) I've never seen that type of stand, fits well enough to be original, is it rare?







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/atlas-lat...fPwn0T0fiix4FmnDuCQkg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Bernard


----------



## Kroll (Jan 29, 2013)

Not that I have seen alot before,but that sure looks different and kinda stylish.Ending the auction sooner is the choice of the seller including myself at times due to local listing---kroll


----------



## fastback (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm wondering if this stand may have been used on a drumturning  machine (just a thought).


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 30, 2013)

Kroll said:


> Not that I have seen alot before,but that sure looks different and kinda stylish.Ending the auction sooner is the choice of the seller including myself at times due to local listing---kroll



Agree with the stylish, would be pretty rigid too. Seems it's OK to end auction early if no bids, so maybe he had second thoughts...



fastback said:


> I'm wondering if this stand may have been used on a drumturning  machine (just a thought).



Just noticed the tail end foot has been moved inwards along the bed, to where there are no flat areas to bolt to unless it's a special bed type, and also the lead screw might a  replacement as it stops short. 

So perhaps it's not such a good match as it first appears, even though the feet match the risers so well. 

Still like it though..:thumbzup:

Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 5, 2013)

Well someone has bought it, but doesn't seem like the stand as much as we do....it's up for grabs on it's own..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140913384195&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## Kroll (Feb 5, 2013)

Guess he got an offer on just the lathe,can't believe the base was left behind.That has to be one of a kind,which also included the chip pan.I made one for my lathe and I have about a day in just fabricating the metal not counting the primer and finish coat.Thanks for the update---kroll


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, I spent a couple of days on mine, would have been much easier to have bought that one seeing as it fits so well. 

The stand is being sold by a different seller, presumably he bought the lathe/stand complete.

Always amazes me how one mans treasure is another mans trash, guess that's what makes the money go round!


----------



## trukker (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like it could tip over if it is not bolted to the floor?  How did the tail stock wheel get broken?


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 8, 2013)

trukker said:


> Looks like it could tip over if it is not bolted to the floor?  How did the tail stock wheel get broken?



Who knows about the wheel, but plenty get do bent, yep it definitely needs bolting down, one drawback just thought of is that foot placement may be compromised for comfort....


----------

